# How much.....



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I thought this might be a fun post....I havent seen it here yet!!:wink:

How much do you feed each of your dogs, how old are they, what breed and how much do their weigh(or their projected weight if still growing)??


We weighed Brody and Dixi last night(thank you kitchen scale:tongue so I now know how much they weigh, well kinda for Brody...he was so petrified from being up on the scale its hard to say EXACTLY!:lol:

Ok, so I will start out!

Rhett: 1.5 pounds per day, will be 1 on the 14th, Border Collie. He was 48lbs at 10 months old and I KNOW he has widened since then....should hit the 55 mark once fully matured, has looked and felt great since being started on raw at this weight in late May.

Leo: 1 pound per day, will be 5 in May, Border Collie. He is perfect at 47lbs, lost the extra 4 pounds he had put on the first 4 months on raw by having 1.5lbs/day and is now holding steady and looking/feeling great!:biggrin:

Keeva: 1.5 pounds per day, 12 weeks old. Border Collie. She should be somewhere between 45-55 pounds, decently large boned and I check her "feel" every day to see if she needs to be cut back, right now she is holding steady!

Dixi: 10 ounces per day, will be 4 in the fall, Mini Doxie. She measured in at 8.5 pounds both times...looks GREAT, has that perfect little hour glass shape that I love....ALWAYS active!LOL

And last, but not least "poor Brody": 5-6 ounces per day, turned 2 this past December, Pug/x. He measured 19 the first time and then 14 the next and 16 the third time...so somewhere in there!!LOL :lol: He is looking great on 5-6, 5 if I know he wont get much exercise(he wont move if put out side with anyone when it is raining) 6 if it is nice out, or we are home all day and he will be running around most day!!:thumb:

Oh and I cant forget the kitties....they share a full pound between them, Ducki(Turkish Van/x) weighs about 8-9 pounds and Pidgin(Ragdoll/x) about 10-11, they both have gotten a little stomach since it is winter...but some extra lasor tag and itll go away!:wink:


So how about yours???


I figured this might be kinda fun for the newbies to see how much different each dog is from the next....if you look at Dixi she is only about 2/3 the weight of Brody, yet gets close to double of what he gets...and they both look GREAT!!:biggrin:

(I would post pictures...but the Collies you would never see it under their fluff and Brody and Dixi are impossible to get decent body shots of!LOL)


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Jersey is about 45 pounds, 7 years old and eats 11 ounces of raw a day (the other two dogs are still on kibble)
Two ferrets are 5 and 9 years old, 2 pounds a piece and they eat 5-7 ounces a day between them (depends on the meal)
My cat is somewhere over 14 years old, 10 pounds and eats 6 ounces a day


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a "poor brody" too - only his name is Rebel

100 pounds (aiming for 90)
1 pound of food per day
8 years old
Doberman

Snorkels
9.9 pounds
4 oz of food per day
14 years old
dachshund

Snorkies doesn't have a great figure like your Dixi - she has lumps and bumps and sags like alot of us old ladies and would LOVE to get that 10 oz of food that Dixi gets!


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thunder gets fed about about 1.1 pounds of food. Some days a little more and some days a little less. She is 45 pounds. She is 1 year 10 months. And she is a German Shepherd mix :smile:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tessie, 10 months old, Italian greyhound.. she's just at 10lb. She eats 1lb to 1.2lb a day and I *think* has mostly stopped growing.. though she did shoot up a bit between 7-10 months! Crazy metabolism!

Bishop, 1.5 years old, Sheltie.. he weighs around 18lb and is at 1/2lb a day.. he honestly keeps his weight no matter what I feed him.. LOL.

Willow, 10 years old, Basset.. she is 67.7lb according to the vets.. and needs to lose 10 at least. She will be fed 1/2lb.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MALIA

12 years old

38 lbs.

Corgi Mix

8 1/2 oz per day to maintain her girlish figger

BUBBA

4 years old

22 pounds - we let him weigh this much because of the barrel chest from not being able to breathe before we got him. otherwise, he'd be top heavy.

Pug

under 6 oz per day to maintain HIS girlish figger.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

George
9y/o Boston Terrier mix
12.75lbs (ideal would be about 13.5lbs)
4.4oz per day

Corona
4y/o Chihuahua
3.7lbs
1.4oz per day


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles, Shih Tzu, is around 13 pounds (she should be 10-11, right now she's one shape = sausage). She eats approx 3 oz a day but I will be changing that soon so she can lose at least one pound.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Toby, shih tzu, 11 years old. 21 pounds. 200 grams per day. (7 ounces)
Tuffy, tibetan spaniel, 12 years old. 17 pounds. 200 grams per day. (7 ounces)

Toby can stand to lose a pound, and is a bottomless pit. Tuffy is just right, and self regulates.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

*Yogi - French Bulldog
*Age- 21 months
Weight - 29.5 lbs (prob needs to drop 1/2 to 1 lb)
Food - 9.2 oz per day


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie ACD/German Shepherd mix. 
Age - 5 years
Weight 37lbs (she's just lost 3lbs. She wasn't fat at 40lbs but she looks fab now).
Food - 1lb a day, plus treats. Sometimes a touch more than 1lb.


ETA 
OMG I forgot Windy! 
Windy: White cat with black bits
Age: 3-1/2 years (so the animal shelter said)
Weight: 8lbs - vet said she is perfect, not overweight at all.
Food: Orijen/Fromm/canned tuna/raw as much as she wants - she free feeds as she seems to self regulate nicely. If she puts on any weight, I'll start monitoring her intake.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Lily *
Breed - Sibe/GSD mix aka sled dog mutt
Age - 5yrs
Weight - 47lbs
Food - 1lb a day

*Scout*
Breed - mostly GSD with some Sibe, Terv, and who knows what else thrown in.
Age - 3.5yrs
Weight - 58lbs
Food - 1.5lbs a day


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is my crew.....

Kaiden
6 year old male yellow Labrador.
Ideal wt is around 95 lbs. Last know wt was 105 lbs.
Eats 1 lb 14 oz per day or about 15 oz per meal.

Dixie
6 year old female yellow Labrador mix.
She probably needs to gain a lb or two now since I can easily feel her ribs.
Eats 1 lb 8 oz per day or about 12 oz per meal. I'm going to up her meals by an oz when I make more.

Aerith
2 year old female yellow Labrador.
She should probably weigh between 60 - 65 lbs. Her last know weight was 90 lbs.
Eats 1 lb 3 oz or about 9 oz per meal.

Panda (cat)
1 year old black/white DSH
Last weight was 8.5 lbs
I haven't weighed her meals and just offering her what she'll eat along with kibble. Now that she seems able to eat the bones I'll be getting rid of the kibble and measuring the raw.

Kbug


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Lola - Jack Russell Terrier
8 months old
9 1/2 lbs
4 oz per day

Buster - Toy Fox Terrier
3 months old
2 3/4 lbs but projected adult weight between 6-8 lbs
3.35 oz per day


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey - Almost 9 year old heeler/dingo mix 41lbs - 12 ounces

Sprocket - 2.5 year old (NOOOO HES GETTING OLD! :frown LC Chi 7 lbs - 8 ounces

Gunner - 10 month old Pit mix (weighed in at 60 lbs two months ago) - 1.5 lbs sometimes more.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Rodeo 
GSD x BC
14 months 40 pounds
14 oz per day


BoDuke
American Bully
7 months 45 pounds
3 pounds per day

My scale is broke (Thanks Mere!) so meals have been estimated lately.. and I need to reweigh the pups so I may have to edit later


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stanley
Greyhound
About to turn 6 years old
Weight 36kg/79 pounds
Consumes 400g twice a day (about 2lbs in total)


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Riley
2 years old
78lbs
2lbs and 4 oz per day

I'm still trying to figure out the perfect amount for him. He was having a hard time keeping weight on during the transition and once fully transitioned I was feeding him 2.5-3lbs a day to get his weight back up. This seems to have worked and now that they are on more red meat I've cut down a bit. He might end up at 2lbs a day. I think 75 is his ideal weight.

Aura
10 months old
52lbs
1.5lbs per day
I expect her full grown weight to be in the 55-60lb range, so her amounts probably won't change too much.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

*Willow*
Breed - Staffordshire Bull Terrier mix
Age - 14 months
Weight - 38 lbs
Food - 1lb a day

*Raj*
Breed - APBT mix
Age - 22 months
Weight - 65 lbs
Food - 1.5 lbs/day


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

ALthough it will vary
Boomer Beagle a nice 23lbs gets 1- 1 1/2 lbs a day. I wish i had his metabolism to eat everything and not gain.  
Stewie 6lb chihuahua gets are .25-1/2 lb a day. 

I have (cough choke) 7 cats that split around1- 2lbs each meal fed twice a day. Served in indivudles dishes, in individule spots through out the kitchen, dinning room and laundry room and one place in the hallway if needed becuase the cats are spoiled and rotten.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

<----Tobi English Bull Terrier, 58lbs 1 1/2 years old.
Depending on the day, and how much he's worked out, 1lb to 4lbs of food per day. He's been on a mild steroid for the last 2 weeks as well, so he's not been working out and eating 3lbs per day :no: he's probably gained 3-4 lbs but he'll be back to normal in a week or so!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

*Mya*
Breed: Boxer
Age: 4yrs
Weight: 75lbs
Food: 2-2.5lbs

*York*
Breed: Boxer
Age: 2yrs
Weight: 70lbs
Food: 2.5-3lbs

*Raven*
Breed: Boxer
Age: 5.5yrs
Weight: 65lbs
Food: 1-1.5lbs


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

*Malcolm*
_Boxer_
11 months
45ish lbs (was 53 before Xmas, and that was on the thin side, so I'd like him back to at least 53 - will probably mature to about 70 lbs)
1.5 lbs/day (I'd like him eating more - maybe 1.75 - 2 lbs/day so he gains some weight back)


*Lila*
_Boxer_
8 months
35 lbs (a little thin, could probably stand to gain 1-2lbs - will probably mature to 50 lbs)
1 lb/day


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

*Girlie*
Breed: collie/Shepard mix
Age: 10
Weight: 70 (needs to drop a few pounds though)
Food: 1.3 lbs

*Dominic*
Breed: Boxer
Age: 2 (be 3 in April)
Weight: 58lbs
Food: 1.5lbs

*Grady*
Breed: Boxer
Age: 8 months in3 days
Weight: 60lbs (expected adult weight to be 70-75)
Food: 2-2.5 lbs


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sargeant is a dachshund/poodle mix. He is eight years old (tears!). He currently weighs 23 pounds. He needs to lose a little. He gets anywhere between slightly under half a pound and slightly over half a pound. This is how is worked out when I portioned out his meals for the next two weeks. I will see how he does on this and adjust accordingly. 

Otis is a cat. She is a little over four months. I do not measure her raw just yet as she is eating different amounts but I imagine weighs the same as a large mouse? (I need a better scale.) While she does seem to look forward to raw (she has begun reminding me its time to eat) I do offer kibble throughout the day.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Duke:*
1.5 years old
Labrador, weighs approx 30kg (66 pounds)
Eats 900 grams per day (1.9 - 2 pounds)

*Ozzy:*
9 years old
Border collie x staffy, weighs approx 24kg at last guess (53 pounds), should be 20kg at most (44 pounds). My brother said he weighs 24kg but should probably be 22kg, so I decided he should be 20kg lol
Eats 450 - 500 grams per day (1 pound) but I may reduce this if I weigh him and he hasn't lost any yet... might weight the little tubster this weekend

*Nala:*
4.5 years old
White and tortoise shell DSH cat
Weighs around 3-3.5 kg (roughly 7 pounds on average)
Free feeds with Felidae Grain Free (mix of proteins), she maintains her slender little figure and doesnt over-eat (wish I was like that! haha). Also gets 50-100 grams (1.8 - 3.5 ounce) of turkey leg meat, chicken necks or chicken wings offered to her each day (wont touch red meat). Some days she will eat it all, some days she will eat a little bit, some days she will eat none lol, thats why the dry food doesn't get taken away. She generally choses the raw over dry, but she's fussy so I give her both. If it were up to her, she'd get 100 grams of ham and cooked silverside every day :wink:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is our list

Hunter (collie)- my old boy at almost 13 - 80 pounds - he gets 1 pound 12 ounces

Marshall (collie) - my baby boy at 14 months old - should mature to 80 pounds - gets between 1 3/4 pounds to 2 pounds

Willow (smooth collie)- she is 7 years old - 50 pounds (perfect weight) - she eats 1pound 4ounces to 1pound 6 ounces

Maggie (collie) - our little princess is 5 years old - 50 pounds (perfect weight for her) - she eats 1pound 4ounces to 1pound 6 ounces

Cherri (Sheltie) - she is 4 years old - 22 pounds - she gets 8 ounces - 10 ounces per day and is never satisfied (LOL)

Dixie (Sheltie) - our tiniest baby 7 months old- 11 pounds right now will probably mature to 15 pounds - she gets 6 - 8 ounces per day 

Domino (sheltie) - our baby girl's brother 7 months old - 18 pounds and will mature about 25 pounds - her gets 8 -10 ounces per day and is always starving.

I think we feed 9 to 10 pounds per day.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't really weigh food and they don't get the same amount every day...so these are rough estimates .

Sophie, 20 lb 7 year old American Cocker Spaniel: 0.5 lb
Bambi, 20 lb 6 year old American Cocker Spaniel: 0.5 lb
Gracie, 20 lb 13 year old American Cocker Spaniel: 0.35 lb
Rumba, 12 lb 2 year old Japanese Chin mix: 0.35 lb


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tuck is a black lab.. ( will work for food!) - 3 on march 15th 
- hes 69 lbs ... I would be happier with him at 65, but I am constantly battling his phenobarbital... On this med he looks at food and he gains weight.
- he gets 12 ounces of food a day...

Duke is a Chesapeake bay retriever X husky - I'm guessing about 6
- hes 75 lbs and honestly looks just fine. People keep saying he's fat... But he has a hip tuck, doesn't jiggle.. I think he's fine.
- he eats 12 ounces a day.

Sam the shih poo - age 9
- he's 16.4 lbs, he has been this weight for about 5 years.
- he eats 4 ounces a day. 

The cat is kibble.... He's 15 and I'm not sure if it's safe to switch him.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise, 3, 11lbs and Scotty, 2, 13lbs. Both Italian Greyhounds. They get about 3 to 5 ounces of food a day.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Darla
6 year old, 80 lb pyrenees mix
1lb a day

Jasper
2 yr old pyrenees mix
2 lbs a day

Quinn
2 year old doberman
is up to 4lbs a day- I just can't get him to a good weight


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't really weigh the cats food.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel so lucky to have 2 small dogs so my food bill is not too high. Looking at how much some of you feed each day blows me away. You must spend a fortune on meat! At best my 2 eat 3.5 lbs per week and even if I spent $2 per pound - which I don't - it would only be $7 a week. That keeps me about in the range of feeding quality kibble so it fits my budget!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Reahven ~ will be 2....March 29th

current weight 80lbs....2 too many

eats 29oz a day...but dropping her to about 27 that should get her back to my target weight of 78.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery - Pit mix
Age - 2 years
Weight - 55lbs (would like to see him closer to 60lbs)
Food Intake - anywhere from 2-3lbs depending on the day


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I feel so lucky to have 2 small dogs so my food bill is not too high. Looking at how much some of you feed each day blows me away. You must spend a fortune on meat! At best my 2 eat 3.5 lbs per week and even if I spent $2 per pound - which I don't - it would only be $7 a week. That keeps me about in the range of feeding quality kibble so it fits my budget!


Hmmm...unless I splurge I pay around .7x-ish cents per pound....like the Bison(that I paid 1.20-ish for splitting a couple things with Liz)....I splurged a little, but then again Ive gotten free lamb lung and 25lbs of beef"scrap" for $15(splitting a 50lbs case with Re)...so I dont spend _all that much_ considering I feed 6lbs per day(between 5 dogs and 2 cats) and unless I TOTALLY have to most, if not VERY close to ALL, of the meat I get averages out to well under $.80/lbs. If I HAD to buy from the store I would end up spending $180/month (I can get whole chickens base priced at .99/lbs at one of the local stores)....but with having the co-op, Liz and the wholesaler around Ive NEVER spend my max price!!:thumb:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeken 
about 3.5 yrs
69 lbs (He's not fat but I prefer him at 64-65 lbs).
He eats between 500-600 grams a day (so 1.1-1.3 lbs per day). He's getting back to being more active now so the weight should drop.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DUDE

Smooth Collie
8 years old
65 lbs
1.5-2 lbs per day 

Dude is my dainty, slightly picky boy who would probably eat until he is full, then stop.


BUCK

Bluetick Coonhound
10 months old
59 lbs but could stand to gain another 2 lbs plus whatever he needs to gain as he grows. He should top out at around 80.
2-2.5 lbs per day depending on how quickly he gains weight. He is trickier since he is still growing.

Buck is, quite literally, my chow hound (pun intended). He would never, in a million years, self regulate. Put a whole moose in front of him and he would attempt to eat the whole thing like a champ.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> <----Tobi English Bull Terrier, 58lbs 1 1/2 years old.
> Depending on the day, and how much he's worked out, 1lb to 4lbs of food per day. He's been on a mild steroid for the last 2 weeks as well, so he's not been working out and eating 3lbs per day :no: he's probably gained 3-4 lbs but he'll be back to normal in a week or so!


what's going on with tobi that he's on steroids?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Buck is, quite literally, my chow hound (pun intended). He would never, in a million years, self regulate. Put a whole moose in front of him and he would attempt to eat the whole thing like a champ.


Ditto for both of mine. The new vet asked today if they would eat more food if I were to offer it. I must have looked at her like she'd just sprouted a second head. :laugh:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Mateo: Nine month old Dogue de Bordeaux; 103 pounds. He eats about 2.5+ or - pounds per day. 

Still growing, and lean-- and I want to keep him that way.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky
German Shorthair Pointer
12 years old
45 pounds
She eats about 1 pound a day, give or take a bit. She is a bit on the thin side, but with her age and arthritis I like to keep her this way. She is in excellent health.


----------

